# How to post pics



## Mkpaint (Jan 12, 2012)

All pics on iPhone how do I post them?


----------



## colochine (Jan 12, 2012)

Download tapatalk app.


----------



## swollen (Jan 12, 2012)

I use photobucket app


----------



## swollen (Jan 12, 2012)

Oops, double post... Sorry..


----------



## jagbender (Jan 12, 2012)

ditto photobucket


----------

